# Is this bad??



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

So this is my first year doing goats, I have done poultry for 6 years and beef cattle for two years. But here's where it gets complicated the poultry show is the same time (depending on classes)as the goat breed show and i want to see how my animals do and show them also. so i want to try to get third or worse for placings in poultry ( i usually get first or second not trying to brag at all) so that i don't have to show again. and my other option (and i really don't want this) is to not show poultry at that show at all (I will still do record pages and help set up). the reason i can't quit poultry altogether is because me and my mom are really close with the leader and one of the judges( we have a whole fake family) so it would really offend the leader of i quit and i don't want that. what i would do is wear my show whites with a bolo tie for the poultry show take the tie off and run right down to the goat show and check cleanness udders and clipping jobs . the fair isn't until august. so i am just wondering if sabotaging my self is really bad or what?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why can't you just talk to the leader ahead of time?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK...as a 4-H Leader, I agree with Karen. Please be politely up-front with everyone involved. Please do talk to both your chicken people AND your goat people. Chances are, they may have wonderful suggestions for you on how to divide your time and energy. Or you may find that for this particular show season you'll need to choose one or the other in order to do well. 

One thought: I know we do goat leases; Are there chicken leases? ie. Is there someone you can train to show your chickens FOR you? It may be too late to do that this year, but is that a possibility for next year?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh I hate it when fairs don’t consider kids have more then one type of animal. Ours was bad about that when I was a kid but seemed to have figured it out for my kids. 
I agree though just talk to your leader and let her know it’s too much for you. You have more invested in your Goats or your more focused on your Goats, whatever your reasoning is. For our fair you have to show your own animal but that doesn’t mean that yours is the same way. Another member might be able to step in for you and show the chickens for you and you still get the credit for it. If it doesn’t say that in the rules maybe your leader can talk to the office and explain things and they will allow it.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

you cant lease chickens n the same way as goats or other animals because showmanship is the conflicting show for poultry i cant have someone show for me in that and poultry doesn't work like goats with the dairy show the birds stay in their cages and the judge looks them over and takes them out some times so no showing is involved with that


i think my best bet is to choose and since it is my first year i am going to do the goat show, but ill see later in the year


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I talked to an official for the goat club today and she thinks i should do goats. i will talk to the poultry leader and my mom too.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i am just doing goats at the fair and doing record book/ set up for poultry


----------

